# Oct Fishing was great (pic heavy)



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

We were blessed with a busy Oct. After Harvey rolled through. 

I spent Most of my time at the Land Cut Cabin doing All-inclusive guided fishing trips. Fishing was very different than the years in the past. Keeper Trout were hard to find. Bait was scarce due the crazy high tides. Each trip was different from each other. There was no normal and no pattern to the fish. 
With everything against us we pushed on and filled the coolers for our guest. 

The all-inclusive trip are a fishathon. We fish out of the boat or wade fish during the daylight hours, go flounder gigging at night along with fishing from the cabin under the lights. All rods, reels, tackle and bait are provided. Meals are prepared and cooked for you. All you have to bring is a bag of clothes and you favorite alcoholic beverages. 

We are booking All-inclusive Cast and Blast trips now.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

more pics


----------

